# [Tips&Tricks] Enlever le logo Nvidia au démarrage de X

## scout

Uniquement pour les possesseurs de cartes graphiques nvidia et utilisateurs du driver propriétaire évidemment

Il suffit de rajouter une ligne

 *Quote:*   

> Option "NoLogo" "true"

 

Dans la section Device ( celle où l'on met ' Driver  "nvidia" ' )

Cela permet de démarrer X plus rapidement et est documenté dans /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-votreversion/README.gz

----------

## cylgalad

C'est vraiment pour ceux qui ne lisent jamais les docs  :Laughing: 

Sinon c'est vrai qu'il est chiant cet écran publicitaire, nvidia ne devrait vraiment pas se vanter...

----------

## zdra

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> C'est vraiment pour ceux qui ne lisent jamais les docs 
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  j'allais le féléciter pour ce petit conseille que je cherchais passivement depuis qq temps   :Embarassed: 

----------

## scout

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   C'est vraiment pour ceux qui ne lisent jamais les docs 
> 
>  
> 
>  j'allais le féléciter pour ce petit conseille que je cherchais passivement depuis qq temps  

 

Hihi, moi j'ai mis plus d'un an à m'y intéresser   :Cool: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Une autre solution non documentée et fort efficace consiste à changer de marque de carte graphique ou mettre nv dans la section Driver car nvidia çapucestpaslibre....  :Cool: 

Ok, ok----------->[]

----------

## zdra

c'est sure que ça pue comme driver, mais ya pas le choix, le driver ati est encore pire

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> c'est sure que ça pue comme driver, mais ya pas le choix, le driver ati est encore pire
> 
> 

 

Je sais, c'etait pour taquiner mais j'ai un peu les glandes que Linux soit à la ramasse pour les jeux en partie à cause du support plus que médiocre prodigué par les constructeurs.. quand en plus ils se permettent de faire de la pub au démarrage du système, je comprends ceux qui ne décollent pas de la console.

----------

## nuts

pour ceux qui veulent pas se fouler a regler ca carte nvidia:

```
*  media-video/nvoption

      Latest version available: 0_alpha-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 504 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/nvoption/

      Description: grapich front-end to change NVIDIA options in X mode

      License:     freedist
```

----------

## rom

Ah oui mais il déconne à fond ce petit soft. En plus il peut bouziller la carte très facilement.

----------

## CryoGen

Le probleme vient pas des constructeur de carte (en tout cas pas de nVidia) pour le support des jeux  :Smile: 

LA preuve j'ai ut2004 en natif et il tourne super bien , il est devellopé sur la lib SDL (qui dechire lol)

C'est surtout les devellopeur de jeux qui preferent cette saloperie de DirectX plutot que OpenGL   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nuts

pourtant openGL est tres puissant et apparament plus simple a coder que d3d (temoignage de john carmack lorsqu il a decouvert les API d3d et openGL)

----------

## nuts

petite correction je voulais pas dire nvoption mais plutot le soft yanc

----------

